# North Florida Gathering??????



## pineywoods (Aug 15, 2008)

Heres the deal I have some property in North Florida and a few of us have talked about having a gathering there. It is about 25-30 miles Northwest of Tallahassee, Fl and about 20-25 miles South of Bainbridege, Ga. It is in the woods and we're thinking a weekend thing those that want to can attend the entire weekend those that want to come for the day can. I have several acres cleared and there is plenty of room for tents. I also have electric and water set up for a few RVs. There are also several hotel/motels in the area. I have a few shelters up there if the weather should turn bad on us. I also have a building with a stove, water, and refrigerator we use to cook and eat in. There is plenty of firewood there.
This won't be real fancy but it should be lots of fun. Bring the families I have a couple hundred acres to roam. Oh the wife would probably shoot me if I forget to mention there is shopping in Tallahassee and even closer are some antique shops if anyone so chooses. The location should be good for people from Fl, Ga, and Al. We're kinda thinking October and I'm thinking maybe the weekend of the 17th, 18th, and 19th so what say ye. Let me know what you think any questions you have and whose interested.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 15, 2008)

I got it penciled in.    Don't mark me as confirmed, got to get a lot of approvals and the stars to align right, but I will make the effort to get out there.

Thanks for hosting!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 15, 2008)

Jerry - I'm definitely going to be there and will offer to be your sidekick if ya need any help with organizing this thing, or getting supplies. 

Definitely hope it gears up to be a great weekend!!! Maybe we can eventually have a FL gathering vs. IA gathering Throwdown ... (always looking for an excuse to have one!).


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe I sure hope ya'll can make it!


Laurel you know I've never done any of this before so all the help I can get is gonna be a help. All I really know is I have enough room to have a bunch of people show up from there I need help figuring it all out.


----------



## scotty (Aug 15, 2008)

Rocky and I are checking the dates etc.
 Can you give more specifics about motels.. Name of town or something so we can check please.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds great! Wish I lived closer.


----------



## scotty (Aug 15, 2008)

Put wheels on that smoke house and make likeHUMPHERY PENNYWORTH.

Who remembers  Humphrey?????


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 15, 2008)

I be with yall in spirit!  An while yer at it, have a few spirits fer me!  Good luck yall, besure ta enjoy yerselves!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL Scotty, sounds like a good plan! 
I have no idea who Humphrey is though. :)


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 15, 2008)

I've checked a few websites and found two hotels that are pretty close to camp. The prices are pretty high, however if comfort is your game ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Check in 10/17/08
Depart 10/19/08
*Holiday Inn Express:* $201.55/night
*Hampton Inn:* $103.55/night

There were also a few B&Bs in town but they appear to be booked too.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 15, 2008)

The closest city would be Quincy, Fl. I guess Sumosmoke has checked those lets try a few more places Bainbridge, GA would also work just a little farther drive. Also Tallahassee hotels would work but with the prices Laurel found I suspect that it may be a football weekend at either FSU or FAMU


----------



## scotty (Aug 15, 2008)

ok ill check quinct fl   thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2008)

Scotty also check the Bainbridge. Ga hotels still close with lots of woods between there and the gathering but a very easy drive

Scotty you know you and I are probably less then 10 miles apart right now. I live between Lecanto and Crystal River.


----------



## scotty (Aug 16, 2008)

I live on 44 In lecanto. Lecanto hills  mobile  home park.  Maybe you and wife/gf would like to stop over for coffee. Rocky and i would enjoy that.


----------



## solar (Aug 16, 2008)

Pineywoods, I got your PM and thanks for the invite, sounds like a great time.  Not sure I can make those dates, I have a Auto X and a Bucs game that weekend that I'm locked into.  I'll keep checking this thread and if the dates change I _might_ be able to head your way.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 16, 2008)

Ya know Jerry, we would love to go down for the week end. But it is a little far to hook up the trailer and drive that far for a week end. Sorry buddy, unless I win the lotto, we cannot make it.


----------



## seboke (Aug 16, 2008)

Initial thought is Heck Yeah I'm in!  Just ran it by the wife (who didn't bother to slow down to hear the whole proposal) so I'll be lookin at a couple of options.

1. Bring the whole shabang and rent a trailer or hotel.

2. Bring only my 11 y/o boy with me and we tent it.  

If wife and baby comes, no go on pullin my smoker, cause momma don't rough it!  If they don't want to, smoker will be in tow, with a truck bed full of roughin it stuff.  

So put my name in ink, wife in pencil...


----------



## desertlites (Aug 16, 2008)

would Love to Jerry but the distance is to grand-sounds like fun.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2008)

Seboke glad your inked in hopefully the family decides to join in. The peoples to far we'd love to have you there but we understand a thousand or more miles is a bit much. 

Scotty we gotta get together I'll pm you today or tonight kinda crazy here today Grand Daughters Birthday party is at our house today so its a bit hectic right now


----------



## scotty (Aug 16, 2008)

ok


----------



## flash (Aug 16, 2008)

possible for my wife and of course Scooter would have to come. He wouldn't miss a bar-b-que. Depends on when our trip is planned for North Carolina.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2008)

Flash when we first started kicking this idea around I thought of you and Mrs Flash sure hope ya'll can make it.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Scotty we are less than 3 miles apart heck we should about be able to smell the smoke from once place to the other


----------



## scotty (Aug 17, 2008)

Just as long as it's  not cigarette smoke


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

I am getting info on accommodations now and should be posting them in the next day or two.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres what I have come up with arranged by distance but these are all easy drives to camp.

KOA of Chattachoochee has cabins for $39 per night for 2 people this is about 10 miles from camp. Phone # 850-442-6657

Parkway Inn this was a Holiday Inn has rooms for $69 a night for 2 people and is about 17 miles from camp. I have stayed here a few years ago and it was clean and comfy but the owners have built a new Holiday Inn next door. Phone # 850-627-4632

Holiday Inn Express has rooms but were like $180 a night 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and right next to the Parkway Inn. Phone # 850-875-2500

Hampton Inn has rooms for $99 a night for 2 people and is about 17 miles from camp by the Parkway Inn. Phone # 850-627-7555

Howard Johnsons has rooms for $69-$89 per night for 2 and is about 26 miles from camp. I have stayed here a few years ago and it was clean and comfy. Phone # 850-574-8888

Jameson Inn of Bainbridge has rooms for $89-$95 per night for 2 people and is about 32 miles from camp in Georgia. Still an easy drive. Phone # 229-243-7000

Days Inn has rooms for $55-$75 per night for 2 people and is about 32 miles from camp in Georgia. Next to the Jameson Inn in Bainbridge still an easy drive. Phone # 229-248-6300

There are a couple bed and breakfasts in Quincy as well and I will post links to them 

http://www.allisonhouseinn.com/

http://www.mcfarlinhouse.com/

If you need more info just let me know. Remember you can pitch a tent or bring your RV and stay at camp too


----------



## scotty (Aug 21, 2008)

We just emailed the koa campground because i couldn't find out whats in the cabins--price sure is right though.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

Scotty if I can remember correctly its pretty much just beds and a/c and heat but they do have nice shower facilities by the office and I figure people will be at camp other than to sleep. I had my 5th wheel parked in there for a few months before I had my place ready and its a pretty nice place. I still go there to get my LP tanks filled. Believe it or not you will see some hills in Florida between there and camp


----------



## scotty (Aug 21, 2008)

Just A bed is fine--showers any where are a must--sounds  better all the time


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

Here ya go

http://www.koa.com/facilities/kabin/floorplan_1.htm


----------



## scotty (Aug 21, 2008)

Perfect---thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 24, 2008)

For those bringing the kids or mybe even the young at heart this might be a fun daytrip it is about 24 miles away

*Havana’s Annual Pumpkin Festival – October 18, 2008*





The annual Pumpkin Festival is Havana’s signature event and the perfect way to celebrate the beautiful fall season. Streets are lined with art, crafts, and food vendors selling their wares. The town comes alive in a carnival-like atmosphere full of activities for the entire family: hay rides, pony & carriage rides, costume contests, live auction, face-painting, magicians, pumpkin decorating and much, much more. Local merchants show their creativity with beautiful displays of pumpkins, Halloween and fall décor.
Visit the uniquely-decorated “pumpkin patch” where you can purchase that perfect pumpkin…and hear an old fashioned yarn told by the mesmerizing storyteller! Pumpkin festival proceeds, in part, benefit Native Americans & Big Bend Hospice


----------



## seboke (Aug 24, 2008)

Good plug Jerry, that might get momma outta the house for the weekend!


----------



## rockyb (Aug 24, 2008)

That sounds like something nice to do.  We'll keep that in mind and see if we can work it in our schedule.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2008)

While this is in North Florida all are more than welcome to attend. It is fairly close to the Fl, Ga, Al border.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 31, 2008)

Jerry's camp has tons of room to roam and just hoot-n-holler without anyone complaining. It's definitely going to be a great time to be had by all. I cannot wait!!


----------



## scotty (Sep 1, 2008)

No one wants to show thier age with this humphery pennyworth thing Cowgirl.


There was a newspaper comic strip called Joe Palooka. Joe was the champ((boxer). Humphery was sort of his comic side kick.

Humphreys means of transportation was a bicycle trike that had what looked like an outhouse on it. He was suposed to live in it.

Silly yes but 60 years ago it didn't take much to make folks laugh.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 10, 2008)

With all the Florida, Georgia, Alabama members we have we thought we would have more interest in this. If anybody needs more info let us know.


----------



## solar (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd really like to be able to head that way, but I have to attend the Bucs game on Oct 19th.  Friends of mine are really close friends of Mike Alstott's, and Mike gave them/us great tickets to the game.  Mike is suppose to be honored at halftime and there's talk about retiring his number, plus were invited to his party afterwards.

If the date gets changed please let me know.


----------



## scotty (Sep 10, 2008)

miss rocky and i are still planing on coming.


this month we are going to arkansas smoke out


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad to hear ya'll are gonna be there Scotty


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2008)

Piney, I wish I could make it but that is a long trek for me and money is very tight.


----------



## rockyb (Sep 10, 2008)

Piney, at this moment, we are planning to rent one of those little cabins if we can get one. I suppose we should be looking into reserving one now, but we have been busy with getting ready for the Arkansas trip.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 10, 2008)

That campground is pretty nice it recently changed ownership but the new people sounded very nice. It is very close to I-10 yet very quiet with lots of woods between it and the interstate. When you leave the campground and head towards camp you will be surprised by the hills you will see definitely not the normal Florida scenery


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 10, 2008)

Vlap - if you're interested and want to car pool from Crystal River to camp, you're more than welcome to catch a ride! Would love to have you with us! 

Only a little more than a month away until the gathering, folks. For those of you in the part of FL that don't get a change of season all year, Jerry's camp will provide a reprieve of some of that heat and, even possibly, some fall foliage (depending on how quickly camp cools off). 

Once the event gets closer and we get a more definite count of who's attending, we'll get the fun stuff passed around (food, food, more food..).


----------



## vlap (Sep 11, 2008)

When we get closer to the gathering time I will let you know. I appreciate the offer!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 14, 2008)

Those that are coming or thinking about it if you pm me I'll give you the address and you can mapquest it


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 18, 2008)

I think its time we start thinking about food (course I think of food alot) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I guess we need to find out about how many we are gonna have so we know how much to fix. Seboke did not get all the little piggys I just happen to have one or two as well as a venison shoulder and some other stuff. The last couple mornings have been in the 60's and are just a little sign of whats to come it should be pleasant by the time we gather.

Please post if your going to attend and about how many will be with ya


----------



## scotty (Sep 18, 2008)

miss rocky and scotty

 when we get back fron Arkansas smoke out in sept we will make some  more italian sausages and bring a few pounds with us.   Do you want us to make baked  beans too or whatever???


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 18, 2008)

Scotty that sausage sounds great. I think Sumosmoke is going to be the one that takes care of the food list I just wanted to get people to start thinking of what sounds good and figure out about how many we are going to have attend.


----------



## scotty (Sep 18, 2008)

Just tell us what you want-- i wont  bring stuff if other are  doing it.

 We will co operate  fully.

 We will be glad to bring sausages.

 You have to tell me what you want.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 18, 2008)

With everything that I'm trying to get done before the gathering Sumosmoke volunteered to help and this will be one of the things she takes care of I think. I'm sure she will start getting things organized in the next week or so I had suggested she kinda wait till it was a month or so away. One thing I think would be great is for those that make their own sauces to bring some so we can check out different kinds.


----------



## rockyb (Sep 18, 2008)

Sumosmoke can just PM or email us with her suggestions for what she would like us to bring along.  Scotty and I are bringing the sausages for sure.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 19, 2008)

Rocky B / Scotty, look forward to meeting both of ya. I'll definitely send a PM your way to exchange emails and we'll get the list started. 

Jerry - you can count me in for myself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 19, 2008)

While in chat last night somebody said something about oysters and I thought hey I like oysters I should get some for the gathering maybe other people would like some too. By the gathering they should be good.


----------



## scotty (Sep 19, 2008)

yuck-------------------------------


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL I take it by that maybe you don't like oysters Scotty


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 19, 2008)

Is anyone interested in cornhole while at the gathering?


----------



## scotty (Sep 19, 2008)

Years ago--maybe 50, I would eat raw clams as we  harvested them  in the water.

 I can still remember how  much i enjoyed them.

 Since things on the half shell are usually run through a water bath for many hours to  try and remove the  toxins. ((25 years)))), i dont touch the stuff.
 That doesnt  mean I wont enjoy watching you eat them.

 I eat fried squid arm like they are candy so its  not a gross thing to watch folks suck down oysters.

 Love  sashimi too


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 19, 2008)

Mike don't know for sure about cornhole but heck ya never know.

Scotty I can remember spending many days pulled up to an oyster bar right there in Salt River eating oysters when I was young and if any are still alive I sure wouldn't eat one from there.


----------



## scotty (Sep 20, 2008)

The weather looks  good for next weekend. Drop in all day saturday at lake degray  ARKANSAS camp ground 

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/tenday/USAR0016?from=36hr_topnav_outdoors


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 21, 2008)

If I make it (which is looking likely right now) I'll bring some boards. Its a fun game to play while passing time & drinking a few barley pops, while the smokers are doing their thing. :)


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Good to know it sounds like you'll make it SG. I've never played cornhole before but have heard it's quite addicting (especially with some frosty beverages!). 

Look forward to meeting ya!


----------



## kajun (Sep 27, 2008)

dang..just found this thread...how did it go?


----------



## scotty (Oct 1, 2008)

It didnt go yet unless we both missed it


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 1, 2008)

October 18 & 19 nobody has missed it yet but its getting closer


----------



## scotty (Oct 4, 2008)

We are  going to have to begg off- we spent over $1000 going to the arkansas smoke out so we want to  take it easy this  month

 We will miss a  good time


----------

